# Feedback For Delivery on December 11th 2009



## fernande-bmw (Mar 2, 2004)

This feedback is for the delivery of a 335i 4D Sedan M-Sport done on 12/11/2009.

I am comparing this delivery in 2009 with a previous delivery I had in 2004. The experience in 2009 for very good, but it was not flawless.

*THE GOOD:*

1) The hotel room and meals were superb. In fact, it was better than in 2004 when the hotel was being remodeled and it felt like we were in a construction zone.

2) In the wet track portion of the driving experience, I liked how the instructor showed how to do a 360 and control it.

3) The ride on the M5 was as exhilarating as last time. I am glad this is still part of the experience.

4) I also really enjoyed the new driving portion with the X5. It was wild to see how much control the SUV has under very extreme conditions.

5) On a selfish note, it was nice to see my car right at the PCD entrance together with an M3. It was the first thing I saw and really boosted my ego.

6) I had a lengthy interaction with the service manager prior to the delivery to get several parts/accessories installed in the car prior to the delivery. The most important item was the installation of winter wheels/tires as I was driving back to Wisconsin in the middle of winter. The service manager was very helpful during the whole process and I was able to get everything that I wanted to get done in the car. I am very grateful to him for this. Without his help I would not have been able to drive the car back. :thumbup:

*THE BAD:*

1) The class portion felt rushed and did not cover as many details as it did back in 2004. For instance, we did not cover how to control under and over steering.

I understand that the delivery experience is not a driving school and would not expect it to be. However, understeer and oversteer go closely together with DSC and were indeed covered both in the class and driving portions of the 2004 delivery.

Also, my car had active steering and it was not even mentioned at all during the class portion. When I asked about it, I was dismissed quickly by saying that none of the test cars had it and that they did not want to spend time on uncommon options.

I know that it would not make sense to cover some obscure personalized option in the class, but I think it would be interesting for other people to know what other options are available from BMW that would affect handling, safety and/or performance, which is the main purpose of the delivery experience.

I think that they could provide a short introduction to the options during the class (e.g., the sports package provides a lower and tighter suspension and a shorter shifter nub, active steering provides variable steering ratio based on your speed, etc.), and then indicate that if everyone has any specific questions or more interest in those options that they can seek any of the instructors for a more personal conversation.

The issue I had is that we did not really have an opportunity to stop and talk to any of the instructors. Either the instructors were busy teaching, we were in the middle of an activity, or we were waiting and there was nobody around to talk to. Also, after the demo of the X5 drive capabilities, we did not see anybody around.

2) The driving portion during the wet track did not cover how to handle under and over steering. This was covered in 2004 and was a simple and very effective way to show exactly how the DSC system works.

We had a few laps in the skid pad with DSC off and saw how the car behaved when you understeered and oversteered. Then we did the same laps with DSC on and saw exactly how the system corrected the situation and how much you could get away with until the physics took over.

One key difference is that we only had one car in the skid pad at a time during 2004. Perhaps the groups were smaller, but there really was enough time to cover everything for everybody and it did not feel tight in time.

3) The factory tour was not very fun because it was during their break. Thus, we really did not see anything happening.

4) Overall, the whole day felt crowded and rushed, and we did not get as much personal attention as we did back in 2004.

The delivery in 2004 did not feel like this. We had plenty of time to talk to the instructors and the product specialist. As I said before, perhaps the groups were smaller, but I remember having an instructor available with us during the times we were waiting for other people to finish the tasks, e.g., when we were waiting in the slalom, the skid pad, or the M5 hot lap. Those were long chunks of time when we could talk to somebody. However, in 2009's delivery there was nobody around. So, we were literally just standing there waiting.

Nothing personal against the "sales pitch" for the X5. I think it was wonderful. However, that took a good 30-40 minutes of the whole delivery that could have been used for either class time or driving time. Back in 2004, we used the Z4 only to drive to the Factory Tour. We did not have a whole track for it. Perhaps that time could be used more wisely.

5) This is minor. I know about the budget issues and I am glad that lunch was still included (which was delicious, by the way), but I missed not getting a pin and the key leather fob. 

*THE UGLY:*

1) The Product Specialist was not aware of any of the additional work done by the Service Department and the Service Manager was not in the office the delivery day. So we used quite a bit of time making sure that everything was there and that the factory wheels/tires were placed in the trunk for my drive back. Either the Product Specialist should have been aware of all the details, or somebody from the Service Department should have been present to go over the additional work.

2) The iPod integration cable that came with the car at delivery was an old part number (61-12-0-440-796) and did not charge my iPod touch 3rd generation.

The Product Specialist quickly washed his hands saying that they were not responsible for any parts that came with the car. However, a call to the parts/accessories manager would have resolved this issue to do a quick swap of the cable with one with the new part number (61-12-0-440-812). Especially since we were already in touch with them for the other things that needed to get done in the car. This is still an open issue as I am still unclear how to get the right cable.

UPDATE: Turns out there is a message out for this. Part # 61-12-0-440-812 is a direct replacement part for the 796 part and has NO ADDITIONAL FUNCTIONALITY. Charging for iPhone 3G, 3GS and iPod touch 3G is still not supported with the 812 part #. So, even though I still would like to have the new cable, I am not sure how this will be resolved. 

3) This is the big one. The winter tires were installed incorrectly! :yikes:

They are directional tires with rotational tread patterns. However, they were all installed facing the back of the car instead of the front.

It did not occur to me to check this at delivery time. However, something was amiss during the drive back because the car would vibrate at different speeds and the grip in the snow was not as good as expected.

When I checked the tires at home, I noticed they were all facing backwards. I promptly had the tires rotated at a local dealer to be ready for an incoming storm with 2 feet of snow fall. Since the work was not originally done at the local dealer, it was not covered under warranty and I had to pay for it.

I left a voicemail to Service Manager to let him know about the installation problem, but I haven't heard back from him. I am not sure what kind of "retribution" I want. It would be nice to get the charge reimbursed, but at least a call or e-mail saying "opps, our bad" would be nice. I just did not push it any further.

Luckily, it was not a major safety issue, was not expensive to get fixed, and, as far as I know, did not cause any long-term damage to the car. However, it was rather disappointing and took away from the "perfect delivery experience".

Some friends cracked a joke saying that in SC they don't see enough snow to know how to install snow tires. Bad joke, I know, but it really makes you think. 

So, in a nutshell, to summarize my constructive criticism comparing the 2009 delivery with the one in 2004, I would say this:

1) In the class, cover all the common features and include understeering and oversteering in relation to DSC. Also mention that there are other optional features that could affect safety, handling and/or performance and that any instructor would be happy to cover any of them in more detail on a personal basis.

2) Please make the second instructor available during the waiting times for the additional conversations. Otherwise, point 1) above is moot.

3) Include understeering and oversteering in the skid pad instruction to show how DSC works.

4) If time is an issue, then use some of the time from the X5 demo to make the class/driving portion longer.

I hope this makes sense.

Overall, I am very happy with the delivery and would not hesitate to have another one when I get my replacement BMW.

Please let me know if you have any questions and feel free to respond with any comments/explanations/clarifications.

I wish everyone at the PCD all the best in this coming year. I will see if I can make it down there for a driving class.


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

So is the PCD worth the grueling 1000 mile drive back home? I'm guessing yes, but 1000 mile drive is tough on US roads...


----------



## fernande-bmw (Mar 2, 2004)

Not bad at all. The roads are all in great condition. The problem is that after Kentucky, there is nothing interesting to see. So, it gets really boring. Especially in Ohio, Indiana and Illinois.


----------



## SL335IC (Oct 24, 2009)

fernande-bmw said:


> This feedback is for the delivery of a 335i 4D Sedan M-Sport done on 12/11/2009.
> 
> I am comparing this delivery in 2009 with a previous delivery I had in 2004. The experience in 2009 for very good, but it was not flawless.
> 
> ...


Did you purchase winter tires at the Performance Center? I am going to be doing a similar drive back to Minneapolis in about a week in a 335i Msport coupe. I am trying figure out the best / most economical way to get winter tires put on prior to my drive back.


----------

